
Ask HN: Learning How to Live? - miguelrochefort
I keep discovering that I&#x27;m living wrong:<p>- I drink coffee in the afternoon<p>- I eat unhealthy food<p>- I drink soda<p>- I drink bottled water<p>- I don&#x27;t recycle<p>- I drink while eating<p>- I brush my teeth right after eating<p>- I rinse my mouth right after brushing my teeth<p>- I don&#x27;t floss properly (or at all)<p>- I look at blue lights before going to sleep<p>- I sleep on my stomach<p>- I breath through my mouth<p>- I don&#x27;t sleep with white noise<p>- I wake up with a loud alarm<p>- I don&#x27;t sleep 8 hours a day (and don&#x27;t track sleep cycles)<p>- I snooze multiple times<p>- I don&#x27;t take cold showers<p>- I shampoo every day<p>- I don&#x27;t use conditioner<p>- I use aluminium-based antiperspirant<p>- I don&#x27;t exercise<p>- I don&#x27;t protect my skin from the sun<p>- I wear clothes that don&#x27;t fit<p>- I leave the AC&#x2F;heater on during the day<p>- I leave the lights on<p>- I buy a $5 Starbucks coffee every morning<p>- I drink coffee<p>- I drive for 1 hour to work every day<p>- I sit on my thick back-pocket wallet<p>- I sit at my desk all day<p>- I multitask<p>- I have 100 browser tabs open<p>- I have 100 files on my desktop<p>- I type in QWERTY<p>- I don&#x27;t touch type<p>- I use my mouse instead of keyboard shortcuts<p>- I use a monitor that&#x27;s too low<p>- I procrastinate on important things<p>- I never empty my inbox<p>- I don&#x27;t use a calendar<p>- I don&#x27;t take advantage of 401k matching<p>- I try to time the stock market<p>- I don&#x27;t have emergency savings<p>- I don&#x27;t save for retirement<p>- I have credit card debts<p>- I buy lottery tickets<p>- I smoke cigarettes<p>- I drink alcohol<p>- I watch porn<p>- I masturbate<p>- I swear<p>- I lie<p>Where can I find an exhaustive guide that explains how to live properly?<p>I understand that everyone is different and that &quot;properly&quot; can be highly subjective or controversial (don&#x27;t get too caught up on the above, mostly fictional, examples), yet I think we could do a much better job at making it easy for people to be aware of their bad habits, inefficiencies, and missed opportunities.
======
marketgod
Why can't you time the stock market?

